# Are You Threatening Me?!



## priZZ (Oct 18, 2004)

Remember: still don't fear spiders!   

*0.1 Haplopelma schmidti adult VON WIRTH, 1991*


----------



## D4RK-3L3M3NT (Oct 18, 2004)

Wow - now if that could be transparent, can I use it?


----------



## priZZ (Oct 18, 2004)

revxus said:
			
		

> Wow - now if that could be transparent, can I use it?


You can use it in the actuall version!


----------



## versus (Oct 18, 2004)

nice one , Marcel... :clap:


----------



## JeffG (Oct 18, 2004)

That is one GREAT picture!!!


----------



## Nerri1029 (Oct 18, 2004)

what did you do to make it do that????

call it's mother a black widow??


----------



## priZZ (Oct 18, 2004)

Nerri1029 said:
			
		

> what did you do to make it do that????
> 
> call it's mother a black widow??


Nope, just opened the cage, and give her the good coordinates...


----------



## manville (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree that that is a very nice picture. WOW!


----------



## Cigarman (Oct 19, 2004)

ok I wanna see more of those! Do you have a H. Lividum that will do that? Pokie perhaps? Thats a scary and amazing photo!


----------



## Yve (Oct 19, 2004)

those are both awesome photos!


----------



## Mendi (Oct 19, 2004)

My female A.moderatum loves this pose


----------



## Pheonixx (Oct 20, 2004)

*H. lividum*

this was on the first day home.


----------



## priZZ (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey *No name*,



			
				No name said:
			
		

> This is my version! Hope you don't mind I cut in again...


Sure I don't mind, Your pix are on of my favorites, so keep them coming! And all other guys, too, keep them coming!

*0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia adult SAAGER, 1994*







*1.0 Poecilotheria ornata juvenil POCOCK, 1899*







Not that goood pix, but not that bad at all...   

*first pic might be confusing, because the _*irminia*_ is on the cage's left wall, I've just rotated the pic.


----------



## AlanMM (Oct 20, 2004)

b. smithi


----------



## Mendi (Oct 20, 2004)

Wow, that's a rare picture there, a smithi using that much energy.   :clap: 

Why was it so mad? Or is it one of the rare few that read the wrong caresheet about itself?


----------



## Raindog (Oct 20, 2004)

Notice the fangs were not bared, she was just posing.


----------



## AlanMM (Oct 21, 2004)

yeah, it's is a very calm female...
But here she did a pose, although no fangs were shown... but at that moment
i didn't want to pick her up...
Don't trust her at such a pose...
I did nothing special, just open the cage for taking a dead crick or something...


----------



## Pheonixx (Oct 26, 2004)

heres a fun one..first he did not want the roach, sems he wanted my hand when i took it away...LOL


----------



## manville (Oct 26, 2004)

wow! Very nice blondi? I hope i can get a full grown one soon. I have a baby one.


----------



## Pheonixx (Oct 27, 2004)

he is only about 8" now...


----------



## manville (Oct 27, 2004)

thats still big compared to all my tarantulas. How big do the females usually get?


----------



## Pheonixx (Oct 27, 2004)

I dont really know, this one i believe to be a male.  though he seems he will moult soon as he is refusing food now.  so time will tell. i would guess he gets an extra two inches on this molt.  i really dont know much about blondi but i got this guy as you see him now.  his behavior tells me he is WC.


----------



## Vanan (Oct 27, 2004)

What are you using as substrate? Looks like gravel.


----------



## Aviculariinae (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi, 
He looks like he lives ina quarry, you may change the substrate mate.


----------



## Pheonixx (Oct 27, 2004)

i use topsoil in my cages...NEVER had mold problems and it holds moisture.  not as good as peat but still good.


----------



## shogun804 (Oct 28, 2004)

hey that t blondi looks incredible i do not think i can handle one of those yet..maybe after a few years though


----------



## Pheonixx (Oct 29, 2004)

I've only been at this since april of this year...i have found with "aggressive" species if you treat them with respect in most cases you will be ok.  There is of course the OBT...


----------



## Sandra (Dec 15, 2004)

Those are some great pics.  Sorry I missed the first one (url not found). Do you still have that photo available somewhere Prizz?


----------



## priZZ (Dec 15, 2004)

Sandra said:
			
		

> Those are some great pics.  Sorry I missed the first one (url not found). Do you still have that photo available somewhere Prizz?


The URL is now fixed, look here!


----------



## Sandra (Dec 15, 2004)

****wow****

What a pic!  (What a display, yikes!   )  You're a really good photographer priZZ.  Thanks for making that one accessible again.


----------



## priZZ (Dec 15, 2004)

Thx Sandra, but the foto has a crappy quality. Maybe I'll shoot some better.


----------



## becca81 (Dec 15, 2004)

priZZ said:
			
		

> Thx Sandra, but the foto has a crappy quality. Maybe I'll shoot some better.


WHAT??  Your photos are awesome!  I always look forward to photo threads with your name on them!

How do you manage to take such wonderful pictures?


----------



## priZZ (Dec 15, 2004)

beccamillott said:
			
		

> WHAT??  Your photos are awesome!  I always look forward to photo threads with your name on them!
> 
> How do you manage to take such wonderful pictures?


Erm... thanks!  I dunno, because, my camera is really nothing special. Maybe because I use mostly manual settings, use good light, and make good work in PS?!

So, if You want more pix, I can tell You, I have soon a surprise for the users of Arachnoboards, in form of some pics...


----------



## rathjinn (Dec 15, 2004)

wow you got a b.smithi to do that?! i know that there is some serious name calling going on here lol


----------



## Cigarman (Dec 15, 2004)

Prizz thats got to be the most threatening stance I've seen in a T on these boards. The OBTs just look funny in comparison to that promise of a bite. Just amazing.


----------



## delta (Dec 15, 2004)

Grammostola pulchra


----------



## Zibi (Dec 16, 2004)

Mendi said:
			
		

> Wow, that's a rare picture there, a smithi using that much energy.   :clap:


Even my B.emilia do that


----------



## gothmog (Dec 16, 2004)

Best I could manage from my B. boehmei, maybe we should start a new 'least threatening threat posture' thread   

-- Jon


----------



## arachnodad (Dec 27, 2004)

Here's our T blondi letting us know who's boss. Sadly, she is no longer with us, bad molt.


----------



## obsidion (Dec 28, 2004)

rare moment?


----------



## Tarantula (Dec 28, 2004)

Very nice pics PriZZ! and every one else 

Here are some of my spiders in threatposture:

_Aphonopelma seemanni_ mature female:








_Brachypelma sabulosum_ sub-adult female:








_Citharischius crawshayi_ mature female:








As you can see these spiders are quite psycho!   








_Psalmopoeus irminia_ mature male:








_Pterinochilus murinus_ "RCF" mature female:








_Theraphosa blondi_ BIG mature female:








Cheers


----------



## MizM (Dec 29, 2004)

"Threat? *I'll* show you threat!"


----------



## Lochala (Dec 29, 2004)

I like your posse of pissed off spiders, Metal Dragon Boy.


----------



## evil_educator (Dec 30, 2004)

here's mine... brazillian black and white


----------



## Tarantula (Dec 30, 2004)

Lochala said:
			
		

> I like your posse of pissed off spiders, Metal Dragon Boy.


thank you!


----------



## HaloMiles (Dec 31, 2004)

WOW.  Just, wow, it startled me for a moment, that's quite the image, I'm not so sure I'd want to be close to it, I've seen a Goliath in that posture close up and it freaked me right out.  Great shot!


----------



## MizM (Dec 31, 2004)

HaloMiles said:
			
		

> WOW.  Just, wow, it startled me for a moment, that's quite the image, I'm not so sure I'd want to be close to it, I've seen a Goliath in that posture close up and it freaked me right out.  Great shot!


Thanks! I just LOVE attitude in a T! I especially like it when they think they're so tough, they almost fall over backwards!


----------



## mimic58 (Jan 1, 2005)

As you can see these spiders are quite psycho!   
(C.crawshay)
hahaha that is a wicked picture !! Im amsuming it jumped up and grabed it then wouldnt let go ?? or was this a lucky deflection snaped in mid air?

Excellent photo!!


----------



## jw73 (Jan 1, 2005)

I like this photo with crawshy on stick.


----------



## Tarantula (Jan 1, 2005)

Its not hard to make that spider do that. Just take a stick and try get the spider bite it from the side.. then just lift the thing up ;P


----------



## mimic58 (Jan 1, 2005)

MetalDragon_boy said:
			
		

> Its not hard to make that spider do that. Just take a stick and try get the spider bite it from the side.. then just lift the thing up ;P


Muhahaha what a beauty ,I sure hope it doesnt ever get ahold of your finger though Jeez , I mean how would you get it back off?

I can picture the A&E staffs faces as your sat in the waiting room with this great big spider still attached to your mitt


----------



## HEEN67 (Jan 1, 2005)

My bad position's:  
Chilobrachys huahini, Haplopelma albostriatum and Haplopelma sp. Viet Nam!...


----------



## obsidion (Jan 2, 2005)

Ooh sweet pics HEEN67!!  :clap:


----------



## Tarantula (Jan 2, 2005)

mimic58 said:
			
		

> Muhahaha what a beauty ,I sure hope it doesnt ever get ahold of your finger though Jeez , I mean how would you get it back off?
> 
> I can picture the A&E staffs faces as your sat in the waiting room with this great big spider still attached to your mitt


LMAO!

na its not hard to get it of the stick. Just put it back on the substrate and it will let go. 

Hopefully..  ;P 


HEEN67 

That is some beautiful pix!




Cheers


----------



## xangadix (Jan 18, 2005)

*upset p. irminia*

this aduld male  p. irminia  was very fast.  i opend his smal box and he rend out of it.  this is wat he did wen i try to put him back.


----------



## shogun804 (Jan 18, 2005)

now that is one ticked off looking T you got on your hands..this thread is awsome


----------



## NoS (Jan 18, 2005)

You guys need to hug your Ts more. 



Caption on pics should read...

Have you hugged your T today?


----------



## shogun804 (Feb 12, 2005)

well i had to fill up water dishes today for some of my T's. my 3" N chromatus for some reason got a little angry...it was in this threat pose for about 3 hours...first time ive seen a threat pose last this long it was quite amazing display of anger.


----------



## The Juice (Feb 12, 2005)

Threat display?  It looks like to me she just wants a Hug & a Kiss


----------



## karin (Feb 12, 2005)

GUSTO said:
			
		

> Threat display?  It looks like to me she just wants a Hug & a Kiss


LOLZ!! That was a pretty gd analysis...


----------



## shogun804 (Feb 12, 2005)

yeah a hug and a kiss LOL...well i admit, I didnt tell the whole story. she was actually angry becasue she saw me hanging out with one of my pokies.  i guess she got jealouts


----------



## Jakob (Feb 15, 2005)

Here she is...in all her glory. Unfortunately she has passed away since  






>>>CLICK<<< 
 here for a 1280x960 background version.

Later,

Jake


----------



## Keith Richard (Feb 17, 2005)

That's a great shot. Hope you don't mind me using it as my PC wallpaper?


----------



## versimomma (Feb 17, 2005)

Scary amazing colours on the 'feet'  :clap:  sad to hear she is no longer with u.x


----------



## Gemein (Feb 18, 2005)

Very beautiful T and an amazing picture. Sorry to hear about the loss


----------



## Jakob (Feb 18, 2005)

keithaddison said:
			
		

> That's a great shot. Hope you don't mind me using it as my PC wallpaper?


Of course not! That's why I also included the higher resolution version  

She was one neat tarantula, one of my favorites.

Later,

Jake


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 18, 2005)

Sweet!!! It is now my wallpaper. Somone looks a little grumpy


----------



## Windchaser (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice picture. Did you do anything special for the lighting?


----------



## BlkCat (Feb 18, 2005)

How did she die?


----------



## Jakob (Feb 19, 2005)

BlkCat said:
			
		

> How did she die?


I purchased her from a friend, who had bought her her some years back so she probably died of old age. She didn't have any mites or suffer from a visible infection or a bad molt. She was slowly becoming less active and wouldn't eat. I thought maybe she would get better but once her legs started curling I knew there was no way back. I had her for a couple years myself and enjoyed her very much - one cool tarantula! I have one younger, smaller female that still has some growing to do and she's just as fun!

Later,

Jake


----------



## SpaceHawk (Feb 19, 2005)

Good picture!


----------



## edesign (May 14, 2005)

well...thought I'd try to hold one of my slings today, figured the Lasiodora parahybana sling would be less skittish than the GBB so tried it first. As you can see...while trying to "prod" it out of it's tupperware home with a piece of string it had no intention of cooperating.



never struck at the string...just slowly turned to face it, waving it's legs...it eventually crawled back in to it's clay pot to hide. The GBB on the other hand...was immediately apparent it wanted to be left alone. It threw up a huge threat display and struck at the string 2 or 3 times...definitely not to be handled lol.



AND...finally, for some odd reason that I may never know...my 3" OBT didn't run for cover when i turned on the light this afternoon! It was working on some webbing next to it's tunnel entrance...then decided to "jog" around the walls when I picked up the tank. I wanted to get a threat pose out of it so I got out my prodding stick (straightened clothes hanger with padding on the end) and inserted it through the lid. It was hiding in one corner balled up nice and tight...soon as i touched it it flipped over backwards in the biggest threat posture i've ever seen from it (can't say that it's too many lol). I've heard of people saying they'll get overly ambitious and do just that, but seeing it is funny as hell lol  couldn't get a picture in time though...so here's a picture of my OBT clump, nice bright orange. Oh...i even got to hear it stridulate, although not very loud


----------



## tmanjim (May 18, 2005)

nice pics, solid threat pose


----------



## Sadistik (Jul 3, 2005)

hehe old topic but here a picture I want to share with you from my Brachypelma vagans male. He really goes crazy when Im watering the tank.


----------



## priZZ (Jul 3, 2005)

OMG!!! Darth Schmidti strikes again!


----------



## king7 (Jul 3, 2005)

priZZ said:
			
		

> OMG!!! Darth Schmidti strikes again!



lmfao                 .


----------



## king7 (Jul 3, 2005)

ticked her off while adding some plants


----------



## jbrd (Jul 3, 2005)

king7 said:
			
		

> ticked her off while adding some plants


whats it look like after you added plants?


----------



## king7 (Jul 3, 2005)

theyr'e fake plants but ill get some pics


----------



## king7 (Jul 3, 2005)

nothing special,i went to the pet shop to get more plants,logs and decorations but came back with 2 new T's  http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=47345


----------



## jbrd (Jul 3, 2005)

Nice set-up, does she use the hide at all?


----------



## king7 (Jul 3, 2005)

jbrd said:
			
		

> Nice set-up, does she use the hide at all?


ive got 2 G.rosea,i made burrows for both of them.this was doesnt use it at all and the other has webbed inside and the outside of the burrow but never seems to be in it


----------



## Richard_uk (Jul 4, 2005)

Sadistik: Glad to see i'm not the only one to have a psycho B. vagans!
Has anyone told this species it's supposed to be docile? I'm far more scared of this spider than I am my cobalt!


----------



## jbrd (Jul 4, 2005)

king7 said:
			
		

> ive got 2 G.rosea,i made burrows for both of them.this was doesnt use it at all and the other has webbed inside and the outside of the burrow but never seems to be in it


Yeah my G.rosea never use's her hide, never! Not even if a cric goes in there, she will just wait for it to come out.


----------



## king7 (Jul 4, 2005)

i was reading that it could be that they feel safe and dont feel the need to hide away.saying that somtimes when im in the tank it retreats into the burrow.


----------



## jbrd (Jul 4, 2005)

When were in the G.rosea tank doing what not, she gets all touchy feely like she wants to know whats goin on? Kinda freeks my old lady out lol


----------



## Snakecharm (Jul 4, 2005)

priZZ said:
			
		

> OMG!!! Darth Schmidti strikes again!



Ack! That's creepy!


----------



## SPIDERBYTE (Jul 24, 2005)

Just after I changed the substrate from bark chips to eco-earth, she was climbing all aver the place, it was still a bit moist at the time, but now she has since calmed down. One of the times she had her front legs leaning against the glass to resemble a threat pose (but she wasn't).


----------



## Pofecks (Aug 8, 2005)

orange devil!  :evil:


----------



## Pofecks (Aug 8, 2005)

Second one


----------



## king7 (Aug 9, 2005)

cool pic


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Aug 9, 2005)

i imagine you'll get plenty more from that little guy.  the only t i have currently that gives me threat displays is a b.smithi    go figure


----------



## Pofecks (Aug 9, 2005)

I tossed in a mealworm from the top and it accidentally rolled off her web and hit her. So she freaked out. She started lunging at the sides of the keeper. I really thought she was going to hurt herself smacking the sides like that, but after ten min or so she calmed down and ate her meal. Totally freaked out my roommate who was watching me feed her, he took a step back and said "ITS GONE CRAZY!!! I couldn't help but laugh and be thankful my T. blondi is a sweetheart.


----------



## Stracs-arachs (Aug 9, 2005)

Nice picture!  I have several my self....They freak out all the time.


----------



## Beccas_824 (Aug 9, 2005)

Pretty OBT-of course it doesn't look to happy in those pics!


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Aug 9, 2005)

sounds like a fun spider to have...maybe i'll put one on my wish list


----------



## tmanjim (Aug 10, 2005)

very nice but looks a little cramped in there.


----------



## edesign (Jan 9, 2006)

I've always suspected this T to be not so nice...but i always thought it was cuz it was hungry (barely touch it's hind legs or abdomen) as it would spin around and grab whatever was touching it, sometimes striking (i'd even tap a few times on the glass or whatever to announce my presence). Today it REALLY didn't like me:


----------



## Mr Ed (Jan 9, 2006)

Wow, definitely some attitude there.  Mine usually get moody before a molt.  Is he/she expecting one anytime soon?  then again, sometimes you get one outside the norm.  Beautiful T either way.


----------



## edesign (Jan 9, 2006)

molted on Nov. 20th and is now 4" (see my enclosure post). Before that was Aug. 25...not sure if i posted about it or took pics, or even remember size lol. Got it from Holley on June 20th and I think she said it had molted not too long before she shipped it, week or two. I'm gonna guess and say about 3.5-4 months between molts now, so no...not expecting a molt any time soon. Still adjusting to it's new enclosure, has a nice web weaving network going under and around it's cork bark. Be great to see it's finished (ever?) web...see how it acts when it's home is established.


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Jan 10, 2006)

WHOA , ive never had an avic with that kind of attitude ! 
One thats totally outside the norm ! 
Great pic !


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jan 10, 2006)

I got an Avicularia sp. today, and it would'nt keep still, lol, then it decide to shoot poop at me! yuck! hehe, Nevermind. It just stopped! and i thought either your gonna bite me or your gonna shoot poop instead. And it was the second.


----------



## Arachnomore (Feb 26, 2008)

So I am responsible for designing some Boxers and Fem. Panties... I am looking to cartoonify a Threat pose... any donations will be greatly appreciated. It would be amazing if you could take them out of the home and get them on some white background and floor... or a bathtub would work.. just saves me some work ...

Hope to see some good one!


----------



## thedude (Feb 26, 2008)

hey man check my photothread out i have a few on there that might be good


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey you could use mine if i get some boxers out of it


----------



## Rochelle (Feb 26, 2008)

This guy is trying as hard as he can to look threatening at about 3"; but only ends up looking like he's giving up and waving the white flag....hehehehe.
Good luck with your T. day.  






P. ornata male


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 26, 2008)

I like this one.


----------



## Tunedbeat (Feb 27, 2008)

You need to check with Kyle.  He has a shot of the best threat display I've seen from a P .ornata.  Perfect form and contrast with the yellow highlights.  I forgot what user name he goes by on here.  Hopefully, he will probably run into this post.


----------



## Arachnomore (Feb 29, 2008)

Bumping up... I want to see that threat pose.. I'm looking for full body shots.. I might design a couple T-shirts with a 13-18" or so P regalis on the side of it.

Kind of like this, but with a Pokie. Thanks Talken you got any shots of a pokie stretched on the glass? I know you do


----------



## thedude (Feb 29, 2008)

here

E. murinus







P. murinus


----------



## Arachnomore (Feb 29, 2008)

wow thanks! I'm really digging that top one  I might work with that one if I can.


----------



## Lorgakor (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## thedude (Feb 29, 2008)

whoa nice!..


----------



## LasidoraGT (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't know if anybody has made a thread JUST for threat poses but if nobody has here is one. Post pics of your tarantulas' best threat display and post it here for all to view.  I will start this thread off with two of mine.

L.difficilis:






P.cancerides


----------



## mafiamike (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm not sure if this would really be considered a threat pose, this is my female G. rosea...she's super calm and nice, but this is her "Ninja" pose.


----------



## LasidoraGT (Nov 7, 2008)

Loving the "ninja pose" lol


----------



## kylecchh (Nov 8, 2008)

L. Parahybana






G. Rosea 






=p


----------



## Thompson08 (Nov 8, 2008)

nice pics guys


----------



## LasidoraGT (Nov 8, 2008)

Ooh, I like the L.parahybana


----------



## ZamWiesel (Nov 8, 2008)

Hug me. HUG ME!!!


----------



## Jmugleston (Nov 8, 2008)

T. blondi


----------



## LasidoraGT (Nov 8, 2008)

ZamWiesel said:


> Hug me. HUG ME!!!


Haha! That is funny to me


----------



## T Frank (Nov 8, 2008)

Psalmopoeus irminia


----------



## J.huff23 (Nov 8, 2008)

A recently molted P.Irminia at that!


----------



## BrotherM213 (Nov 10, 2008)

P. Cambrigei female


----------



## pedipalps (Nov 11, 2008)

@T Frank - Very nice macro fang shot of _Psalmopoeus irminia_


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Nov 11, 2008)

Jesters_pipe said:


> P. Cambrigei female


WE'RE NOT WORTHY WE'RE NOT WORTHY WE'RE NOT WORTHY !!!


----------



## pedipalps (Nov 11, 2008)

@T Frank - Very nice macro fang shot of _Psalmopoeus irminia_


----------



## Lick496 (Nov 11, 2008)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> WE'RE NOT WORTHY WE'RE NOT WORTHY WE'RE NOT WORTHY !!!



LOLLLOLL yes!


----------



## jr47 (Nov 11, 2008)

G. Rosea. He stays like this for hours.


----------



## BrotherM213 (Nov 11, 2008)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> WE'RE NOT WORTHY...


Hahaa, Awesome


----------



## LasidoraGT (Nov 11, 2008)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> WE'RE NOT WORTHY WE'RE NOT WORTHY WE'RE NOT WORTHY !!!


Haha. Only I am worthy  Nice pic btw


----------



## T Frank (Nov 11, 2008)

pedipalps said:


> @T Frank - Very nice macro fang shot of _Psalmopoeus irminia_


Thank you


----------



## CodeWilster (Nov 12, 2008)

*Freeze!!!*

Hands up hainanum!!! (Haplopelma hainanum)


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 12, 2008)

CodeWilster said:


> Hands up hainanum!!! (Haplopelma hainanum)


----------



## Arborealis (Nov 12, 2008)

Both N. chromatus. The little one was probably less that 2" at the time. Sooo cute. If you're wondering why the big one is threat posing it's because I was going in to pull out his molt. He threat poses every time someone comes near the enclosure (except for when he's too fat and in premolt)


----------



## badboi (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Neuroticax (Nov 12, 2008)

Awww, look at all the cranky T's! Too bad their cuteness trumps the threat look. lol


----------



## LasidoraGT (Nov 12, 2008)

Anastasia said:


>


Haha, I love it!!! lol


----------



## LasidoraGT (Nov 12, 2008)

badboi said:


>


What is this T?


----------



## LasidoraGT (Nov 12, 2008)

Woops haha, I just noticed the name at the bottom lol


----------



## badboi (Nov 12, 2008)

now you know it


----------



## AlainL (Nov 12, 2008)

here's a few


----------



## J.huff23 (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice pictures Alain!


----------



## T Frank (Nov 12, 2008)

carpetpython said:


> here's a few


Awesome pictures Alain:clap:


----------



## AlainL (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks to both of you


----------



## Mako16 (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## Apophis (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## Ritzman (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is my ever-so-friendly vagans.


----------



## J.huff23 (Nov 13, 2008)

Mako16 said:


>



Awmazing pics Marko!! I love the one of the S.Calceatum. Props.


----------



## ReMoVeR (Nov 13, 2008)

Amazing pics :O =)) keep em coming =)


----------



## pavel (Nov 15, 2008)

Mako16 said:


>


Possible caption:  "These are MY mealworms!  MINE! MINE! MINE!"


----------



## T Frank (Nov 15, 2008)

All of these are great shots!!!!!


----------



## GOMER113 (Nov 16, 2008)

Now this is my kind of thread!

A. seemanni male.













B. albopilosum male.







H. lividum unsexed.







G. rosea RCF female.







P. murinus unsexed.













^I use this one as a MySpace comment sometimes.

G. rosea pair, after the male got the job done.


----------



## jr47 (Nov 17, 2008)

C. Huahini.  Such a friendly girl.


----------



## Mad Drunx (Nov 19, 2008)

pavel said:


> Possible caption:  "These are MY mealworms!  MINE! MINE! MINE!"


looks like the guy from futurama


----------



## Choobaine (Nov 19, 2008)

apathetic C. cyaneopubescens sling threat pose


----------



## BamaZ71 (Dec 16, 2008)

T Blondi... my sweet little girl


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 17, 2008)

Bout time I posted on this thread. 

5 inch Hyterocrates Gigas:







He wants to give his daddy a hug!


----------



## _Lange (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm opening this thread in the hope to see some awsome threat poses.  Plus I have a picture of my year and a half old L. parahybana. He/She hasn't been taking to any food and has been cranky like this lately. I think he/she's about to molt=)


----------



## thedude (Mar 10, 2009)

KB






E. murinus






H. lividium






T. blondi 






P. murinus


----------



## _Lange (Mar 10, 2009)

wow thedude!! those are freaking awsome!


----------



## thedude (Mar 10, 2009)

_Lange said:


> wow thedude!! those are freaking awsome!


thanks                .


----------



## _Lange (Mar 10, 2009)

one more of my L. parahybana=)  mabye it will inspire more awsome photos like thedude's!


----------



## Scorpendra (Mar 10, 2009)

an older pic of my L. violaceopes (my avatar source):






and my M. balfouri:





(psst...i'm over here  )





there you go


----------



## _Lange (Mar 10, 2009)

Molitor said:


> an older pic of my L. violaceopes (my avatar source):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet pics molitor!! How do you put one of you own pictures as your avatar?


----------



## Draiman (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## _Lange (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice Gavin!


----------



## brandi71183 (Mar 11, 2009)

Cool pics. I love it when they do that, but its really cute when the slings do it.


----------



## _Lange (Mar 11, 2009)

brandi71183 said:


> Cool pics. I love it when they do that, but its really cute when the slings do it.


I agree! it's really cute when the slings do it.  It's like a baby trying to fight a giant, but they're soo serious=)


----------



## GOMER113 (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## bamato (Mar 11, 2009)

*Hugz Plz?*


----------



## Luke.H (Mar 11, 2009)

Ceratogyrus darlingi MM






Pterinochilus murinus RCF adult female






Grammostola rosea sub female






Pterinochilus murinus RCF MM
















Pterinochilus murinus RCF juv male





















Citharischius crawshayi unsexed juv






Hope you like them


----------



## _Lange (Mar 11, 2009)

nice pics gomer and luke.


----------



## Austin S. (Mar 11, 2009)

0.1 Cyriopagopus schioedtei 















1.0 Cyriopagopus schioedtei










0.1 Hysterocrates ssp "gigas"





0.1 Cyriopagopus ssp "blue" 





0.1 Cyrio. "blue"





Not exactly a threat posture, but this picture is amazing.


----------



## _Lange (Mar 11, 2009)

very cool austin s.!!!   I like that craw mating one=)


----------



## _Lange (Mar 11, 2009)

I can't get over how looooooongggg that crawhshayi's fangs are!! amazing


----------



## J.huff23 (Mar 11, 2009)

There is already a thread just like this. Hasnt been updated for a while. 

But....I never get tired of seeing these threat poses. Awesome pics everyone.


----------



## _Lange (Mar 11, 2009)

j.everson23 said:


> There is already a thread just like this. Hasnt been updated for a while.
> 
> But....I never get tired of seeing these threat poses. Awesome pics everyone.


oops. didn't see it, o well.  mabye i wanted to start my own ;P  lol jk


----------



## brandi71183 (Mar 12, 2009)

*Singapore Blue*

Singapore Blue - Upside down threat pose...


----------



## _Lange (Mar 12, 2009)

dang! I think thats a first for me, lol. never seen an upside down threat pose.  Very cool brandi!


----------



## brandi71183 (Mar 12, 2009)

_Lange said:


> dang! I think thats a first for me, lol. never seen an upside down threat pose.  Very cool brandi!


Well thanks. She is very aggressive. My husband was walking by (3 feet away from her). And this was the out come. I think she stayed like that for atleast an hour. She is still very young though.


----------



## Koh_ (Mar 12, 2009)

p.rufilata


----------



## DansDragons (Mar 12, 2009)

female S. rubronitens


----------



## Krazy Kat (Mar 12, 2009)

My L.violaceopes in it's burrow...


----------



## _Lange (Mar 14, 2009)

oh dang! i thought this thread was done. Nice new pics guys! =) keep em coming =)))


----------



## _Lange (Mar 15, 2009)

like i said, dead=)


----------



## Eggy (Mar 15, 2009)

Some of mine:

7.5" Theraphosa blondi






















4" Poecilotheria regalis








Chilobrachys fimbriatus








Pterinochilus murinus


----------



## Transylvania (Mar 15, 2009)

4" female _Acanthoscurria geniculata_, taken just before I had to sell her. She didn't seem happy about the whole thing!:





How I miss this bundle of joy.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Mar 15, 2009)

Aww that sucks why did you have to sell her?


----------



## _Lange (Mar 15, 2009)

wow eggy! VERY nice shots of that blondi=)


----------



## Dreadz (Mar 15, 2009)

Heres my B.vagans ready to kill.


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 15, 2009)

2" female obt


----------



## _Lange (Mar 15, 2009)

cool beans=)


----------



## DansDragons (Mar 16, 2009)

4.5" female H. mac


----------



## Texas Blonde (Mar 16, 2009)

Gives new meaning to the term ankle biter.   









Same spider.


----------



## _Lange (Mar 16, 2009)

looks that spider is falling texas blonde.


----------



## Transylvania (Mar 16, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Aww that sucks why did you have to sell her?


The cruel tyranny of college dorm rooms, my friend.


----------



## Moultmaster (Mar 17, 2009)

Psalmopoeus Cambridgeii male.  I loved handling this guy.  He was a real jumper.  Until the female decided his acrobatic ability meant good eats.


----------



## _Lange (Mar 17, 2009)

that sucks that he died. but cool pic


----------



## Lucara (Mar 17, 2009)

Austin S. said:


>


 Where are its fangs?  Lol


----------



## _Lange (Mar 17, 2009)

thats a good question. it looks like gooo fangs, lol


----------



## Hamburglar (Mar 17, 2009)

Thompson08 said:


> 2" female obt


Fantastic... I would soil myself if I got a shot like that.  Natural light with some fill?


----------



## Draiman (Mar 17, 2009)

She's getting more and more short-tempered - I like it!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Apr 9, 2009)

My H. Lividum coming out to show off....


----------



## codykrr (Apr 9, 2009)

heres is one of my crazy G. rosea! only T i have that makes me nervous to do regular cleaning in her tank. but also the coolest i have.

View attachment 77312


View attachment 77313


----------



## xgrafcorex (Apr 10, 2009)

Can't really contribute any new photos..but here are a couple.






Mature male Psalmopoeus cambridgei






Unsexed Psalmopoeus pulcher ..little tough guy


----------



## Austin S. (Apr 10, 2009)

Lucara said:


> Where are its fangs?  Lol


Haha well before this molt, he chipped one fang almost completely off and upon his ultimate molt, it didnt come back all the way.  

He sure can take down some roaches though!


----------



## _Lange (Apr 10, 2009)

dang! this thread came back from the DEPTHS! lol


----------



## m3z (Apr 10, 2009)

H. Lividum 















P. murinus


----------



## DansDragons (May 3, 2009)

5" Female OBT..


----------



## fartkowski (May 25, 2009)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## GOMER113 (May 26, 2009)

^ That one is awesome!  It looks like it's celebrating victoriously after grabbing that cricket.

EDIT: Now that I'm posting, I might as well add a couple of contributions.


----------



## agama (May 26, 2009)

sweeeeeeet


----------



## Apophis (May 26, 2009)

Chris, your photo reminded me of one of my own


----------



## fartkowski (May 26, 2009)

Hahahaha
The funny thing is she is totally calm. I can pick her up if I wanted to, even when she shows threat pose. It's kinda like a little puppy or kitten trying to intimidate you

Great shot Sietse


----------



## lilmoonrabbit (May 28, 2009)

Is it bad to think they look adorable when they are in threat pose? All I can think of when I see that is a little voice saying, "Imma gonna get you..."

Even though in reality, there are probably thinking "oh, please stay away, you are scaring me!"


----------



## pato_chacoana (May 29, 2009)

She's a Teddy bear... but not when it comes to breeding! hehe  







And the classic...  







Pato-


----------



## Miz (May 29, 2009)

I was just putting in fresh water!....I promise!


----------



## Miz (Jun 4, 2009)

*wouldn't you know it*

never saw this one coming......she used to be a big teddy bear.  I heard rosies can turn on you....didn't understand until I saw it in person.


----------



## HankyPankyRoe (Jun 7, 2009)

Here's A Few Pics............


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jun 29, 2009)

MM P.Irminia. sold






------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Draiman (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## presurcukr (Jun 30, 2009)

*I said get out*

Get Out Of My Room!!!!


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## codykrr (Jul 1, 2009)

here is my female king baboon!

View attachment 79004


----------



## HankyPankyRoe (Jul 2, 2009)

*Here's A Couple...*


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 8, 2009)

*Adult Female P. Chordatus is mad at me!*


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 8, 2009)

*So is my RCF rosea!*


----------



## DansDragons (Jul 8, 2009)

3" male P. ornata


----------



## Totty (Jul 9, 2009)

Many cool pictures of scary T's


----------



## Leetplayer (Jul 16, 2009)

*Malaysian Earth Tiger*


----------



## seanbond (Jul 16, 2009)

nice shot leet!!


----------



## Leetplayer (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you Sean,

Heres another one


----------



## Tunedbeat (Jul 17, 2009)

*In a cup.*

Leet, nice one, I love its striking color.


Here's my contribute.

In a cup,


----------



## Leetplayer (Jul 18, 2009)

Great picture  Tunedbeat!

Here's another one,

Stromatopelma calceatum


----------



## Teal (Sep 19, 2009)

*In the past, my P. murinus was more "flight" than "fight".. which was just fine with me, even though he's a quick lil bugger! 

For this cage change, though.. "Aidan" decided to let me know how he felt about it!































Things should be fun from here on out  *


----------



## whitewolf (Sep 20, 2009)

Aww finally let you see a tantrum. LOL. Mine finally calmed down and became just lazy about it.


----------



## jcornish86 (Sep 20, 2009)

Love the last picture reminds me of a child, throwing a tantrum in Toys R Us.


----------



## Koh_ (Sep 20, 2009)

the last pic is funny. haha


----------



## ZergFront (Sep 20, 2009)

LOL! Wow, was he rolling on the ground stomping his fangs or something? Looks like that with all the pictures lined up.


----------



## Ariel (Sep 20, 2009)

hahaha to cute.

I want one of these sooooooo bad, but my mom doesn't want one in the house, she likes Ts, (especially pokies and T. blondi) but she doesn't want something known for its aggression in the house just in case it got out.


----------



## whitewolf (Sep 20, 2009)

Ariel said:


> hahaha to cute.
> 
> I want one of these sooooooo bad, but my mom doesn't want one in the house, she likes Ts, (especially pokies and T. blondi) but she doesn't want something known for its aggression in the house just in case it got out.


Some of them aren't too bad. LOL. With mine when it was smaller it threw tantrums and was lighting fast but as it got older it's a big webber but lazy. Half the time I can poke it pulling old webs and it just steps to the side like here. Do I really have to move now. Others can be real monsters.


----------



## Ariel (Sep 20, 2009)

whitewolf said:


> Some of them aren't too bad. LOL. With mine when it was smaller it threw tantrums and was lighting fast but as it got older it's a big webber but lazy. Half the time I can poke it pulling old webs and it just steps to the side like here. Do I really have to move now. Others can be real monsters.


Ya, I think I over exaggerated a bit the first time I told her about them, I have a tendency to do that, but theres no convincing her now. should have kept my mouth shut. (I think she's mostly doing it for the sake of my dad and sisters sanity)


----------



## whitewolf (Sep 20, 2009)

Ariel said:


> Ya, I think I over exaggerated a bit the first time I told her about them, I have a tendency to do that, but theres no convincing her now. should have kept my mouth shut. (I think she's mostly doing it for the sake of my dad and sisters sanity)


LOL. I made the same mistake with my EX. He tried to call it my "DEADLY T" for court but my awesome attorney screwed that up for him. LOL. My son is scared to death of it but my daughter loves it. She stand at the cage for hours. "Hold mommy hold."    "No baby not that one." She is fearless.


----------



## micheldied (Sep 20, 2009)

last one looks like hes break dancing...LOL.


----------



## Teal (Sep 20, 2009)

*LOL yes, he actually did "stomp his fangs" SEVERAL times on the bottom of the tank.. I was laughing so hard, I could barely hold the camera steady! He's maybe all of 2" and thinks.. no, no, he KNOWS.. he's a big, bad spider hahaha *


----------



## binky (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG  I wish I could see a video of that!

amazing pictures!


----------



## Ariel (Sep 20, 2009)

Teal said:


> *LOL yes, he actually did "stomp his fangs" SEVERAL times on the bottom of the tank.. I was laughing so hard, I could barely hold the camera steady! He's maybe all of 2" and thinks.. no, no, he KNOWS.. he's a big, bad spider hahaha *


sounds like when my five foot _nothing_, 80 pound sister throws a fit.


----------



## lilmoonrabbit (Sep 20, 2009)

I LOVE this picture thread, lol. Your OBT is awesome! That last picture is hillarious 

congrats on the little cutie


----------



## binky (Sep 22, 2009)

Not my spider, but when I saw this I thought of your picture thread! 
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0Awcn5rxJP8&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0Awcn5rxJP8&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tapahtyn (Sep 22, 2009)

that is why I have an OBT not only for their color but their attitude, funny when they are so pissed off they fall over


----------



## Teal (Sep 24, 2009)

*lol I would NOT have done that sort of video with Aidan! He would have been out of that container and on the camera in a hearbeat! LOL He wasn't holding still very long during those pictures.. and he's just as quick as he was when he was tiny! He's a fantastic little spider.. gotta love em! *


----------



## Embers To Ashes (Apr 5, 2011)

I am making some T shirts for my personal use and am having trubble finding a good picture of a T in threat posture. My Idea is to have a picture of a T and a scorpian in threat posture saying "We just need a hug!" 

If you have any pictures that you would not mind me cropping and putting on a T shirt, please post them! I also think the pictures could help out newbies and everyone can enjoy stunning pictures.


----------



## ManlyMan7 (Apr 5, 2011)

My Lasiodora parahybana surprised me with this on Sunday. Two days before, it had eaten 10 crickets in 8 or 10 hours! That usually takes some 2 days before it is hungry again, but when I threw in the crickets, it gave me its first threat pose I have seen from it (have only owned it for 6 weeks now after a friend gave it to me).

My guess is it just hit premoult, since it still wouldn't take any today and gave me another threat pose. Mind you, I have held this T. a few times and it won't even kick hairs at me! It is due. It is 5.25" and just molted 6 weeks ago! Boy do these things grow fast.


----------



## Motorkar (Apr 5, 2011)

A threat pose of some sort...... Beware of all that flicking hairs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thegloryfades (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Moltar (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice red-fanged OBT shot. Look, I have one too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrynWilliams (Apr 5, 2011)

They're only asking for hugs until the fangs are pointing directly at you. Either that or high-fives. 

My OBTs are hilarious, fangs out venom dripping, and they can stay there for hours. just for moving their box. gotta love em. nice pics btw all.


----------



## Najakeeper (Apr 5, 2011)

M.balfouri:







T.blondi:


----------



## Mez (Apr 5, 2011)

This is a good thread, i only have one now but will prod a few Ts to get some pics tomorrow..


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Apr 5, 2011)

While not your classic threat pose, its still one of my favorite pics where the tarantula is sporting his fangs.  The op doesn't seem to be active anymore, so if you like it, you will probably have to do some research to find him for permission.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=133129&postcount=1


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 5, 2011)

not a tarantula, but you can't actually really tell from this picture







i can probably find another couple of her like that if it's close to what you want


----------



## Rob1985 (Apr 6, 2011)

Big Dragonfly said:


> While not your classic threat pose, its still one of my favorite pics where the tarantula is sporting his fangs.  The op doesn't seem to be active anymore, so if you like it, you will probably have to do some research to find him for permission.
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=133129&postcount=1


she's using her fangs as a grip point.

---------- Post added at 11:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 PM ----------




cacoseraph said:


> not a tarantula, but you can't actually really tell from this picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude I want one of those.. that's a "false tarantula" form northern cali correct?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 6, 2011)

Here's a few:

1.0 L. nigerrimum












0.1 L. nigerrimum






1.0 C. sp. "Sumatra Tiger"






0.1 L. sp. "Borneo Black"


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 6, 2011)

That last one's the best Jason, got the full vertical AND lateral spread.  Perfect form 

---------- Post added at 09:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 AM ----------

Coupla my own


----------



## jphoenix (Apr 6, 2011)

*Love this thread!*

Great pics, really enjoying them!  Keep em coming


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 8, 2011)

Silly me for thinking she wanted water


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Apr 8, 2011)

My share an oldie but goody .... couldn't resist and let this thread pass lol!!!;P








Peace!!!!


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Apr 12, 2011)

Man! I need to get another camera!

Great pics everyone!


----------



## Mez (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a new one...


----------



## Embers To Ashes (May 21, 2011)

Very nice! Made the perfect design and then it got deleted when my computer crashed :wall: 

Any new ones? Clear pictures where none of the legs are cut off are perfect.


----------



## EndlessForms (May 22, 2011)

here's one of my obt sitting beside my lividum's tank


----------



## Crysta (May 23, 2011)

lol my rosea back in the day - had the color setting on weird ops.
I think her fangs are HUGE .... lol






heres another


----------



## web eviction (May 23, 2011)

Crysta said:


> lol my rosea back in the day - had the color setting on weird ops.
> I think her fangs are HUGE .... lol
> 
> 
> ...


Dang awesome pic I want that first one on a t shirt !


----------



## DamoK21 (May 24, 2011)

E.pachypus






H.lividum






L.violaceopes






H.albostriatum






H.maculata






---------- Post added at 08:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 AM ----------

P.murinus RCF












P.ornata






P.formosa


----------



## BCscorp (May 24, 2011)

E. olivacea


----------



## groovyspider (May 24, 2011)

jbm150 said:


> Silly me for thinking she wanted water
> 
> ]


dont let it happen again boy!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 25, 2011)

Crysta said:


> lol my rosea back in the day - had the color setting on weird ops.
> I think her fangs are HUGE .... lol


Awesome shots!


----------



## Crysta (May 25, 2011)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Awesome shots!


if only it was in natural color lol

everyone is having awesome shots going on, man oh man..... the diversity of  t'hugs... in the angle of the legs...


----------



## captmarga (May 25, 2011)

Here is my little N chromatus, Teodoro, in a rare display.  I tried to take his old flower pot away and give him a larger one.  He wasn't having any of it!  That pot was like a binky or blankie for him.   (I did manage to swap them immediately after his last molt). 







Marga


----------



## Motorkar (May 29, 2011)

A. geniculata spreading the love after she destroyed plants she had at her hide(will put new ones) and I tried to take the leaves out. You cann see her venom really pouring out of her !


----------



## BobGrill (May 29, 2011)

Motorkar said:


> A threat pose of some sort...... Beware of all that flicking hairs!


How the heck do you get a B.smithi mad enough to do a threat posture? Mine is so docile. Unlike my Rosie...


----------



## Raven9464 (May 29, 2011)

Samara, my OBT, really looks like she's holding out her arms for a hug here I think


----------



## jbm150 (May 29, 2011)

Not a clear picture but funny.  I went to open her tank to give her a cricket, just as I touched it, she slowly threw up this threat pose





...or maybe she's giving thanks to the great primate in the sky who provides


----------



## pavel (May 29, 2011)

Embers To Ashes said:


> Very nice! Made the perfect design and then it got deleted when my computer crashed :wall:


That blows!  I've had things like that happen to me, too.

Some awesome T hugs and 'high 5' pics folks!


----------



## Mako16 (May 29, 2011)

Arrrrr!


----------



## Motorkar (May 29, 2011)

BobGrill said:


> How the heck do you get a B.smithi mad enough to do a threat posture? Mine is so docile. Unlike my Rosie...


I gave her a superworm but she didn't want to it so she did the pose when I took it out. But well, she is moody, sometimes she flicks hair, sometims allows to be handled, next time doesen't want to and flees. Thats what I love about her, she is really active and not your typical smithi.


----------



## Crysta (May 29, 2011)

Mako16 said:


> Arrrrr!
> 
> http://www.shrani.si/f/2W/qZ/45iD1xmC/2/mi-2.jpg



love this one Mako, great angle!


----------



## Tcrazy (May 31, 2011)




----------



## fartkowski (May 31, 2011)




----------



## vickywild (Jun 26, 2011)

Mako16 said:


> Arrrrr!


Ooh what species is this?

Heres my old Rosie in threat posture. Only time I ever saw her mad <3.







I miss her :'(!


----------



## skar (Jun 26, 2011)

*I'll contribute*

A. brocklehursti, always wants to get me


----------



## Mako16 (Jun 27, 2011)

vickywild said:


> Ooh what species is this?


Poecilotheria regalis


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## beccahosierr (Feb 29, 2012)

Just find them interesting  I didn't see any of these topics on here so I thought I would make one. Just want to see your threat postures


----------



## paassatt (Feb 29, 2012)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...at-Posture-Pictures!&highlight=threat+posture
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...reat-pose-thread!!!!&highlight=threat+posture


----------



## panterafreak21 (Apr 1, 2012)

*" I will bite"*

Couldnt find a threat thread so lets make a new one.


----------



## Dr Acula (Apr 1, 2012)

Actually, there are threat posture threads 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...reat-pose-thread!!!!&highlight=threat+posture
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...at-Posture-Pictures!&highlight=threat+posture


----------



## grayzone (Apr 6, 2012)

seeing a lot of obt in this so heres MY contribution
View attachment 101628


----------



## qpLMBqp (Oct 27, 2012)

Got these last night.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkmD (Oct 27, 2012)

cool pics.


----------



## Artaeshia (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a moody G. rosea too, she'll rear her legs but she won't bear her fangs like yours does. This is pretty epic


----------



## TLover007 (May 31, 2014)

Post some threat pose pics of your Ts... big or small... or share a nice story!! (PLEASE DONT GO IRRITATE OR DO SOMETHING STUPID TO YOUR TS JUST TO GET A PICTURE!!! Only if you have a nice pic of one share it with us)


----------



## Hobo (May 31, 2014)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?148098-Threat-pose-thread!!!!
There's quite a few to see in this old thread.


----------



## TLover007 (Jun 1, 2014)

My H Mac... on pne stage during the transfer he was completely on his back...


----------



## TLover007 (Jun 1, 2014)

Yhe Hmac in his old enclosure


----------



## shaneshac (Jun 1, 2014)

Iridopelma spp Recife was hiding beneath the lid of his small tupper when i was about to rehouse her









Monocentropus balfouri is pure evil







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wil123 (Jun 1, 2014)

nice pics but are there any were there not pissed off


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 14, 2018)

My cranky _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ with PMS (pre-molt syndrome).












Someone's Cranky (♀ Psalmopoeus cambridgei 5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jul 14, 2018
__ 7
__
cambridgei
female
juvenile
juvenile female
pre-molt
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
squirt
trinidad chevron tarantula




						Squirt has PMS (pre-molt syndrome).

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Liquifin (Dec 4, 2019)

I've seen a lot of people with T.'s in threat postures. so why not place them on a thread where everyone can see your T.'s in threat posture? I can't find a thread where I can find just threat postures of T.'s for one of my projects. So I guess it'll be a good idea to create thread where we can just find them all on a single thread instead of searching around the boards for them.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Arachnophoric (Dec 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## dangerforceidle (Dec 5, 2019)

_Tapinauchenius rasti






_
This spider is one of my most relaxed specimens, unless she's in pre-moult.  Then she becomes one of the fussiest.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Dec 5, 2019)

View media item 63393View media item 62317View media item 63784












When spooding fails... Become a stripper.



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Oct 12, 2018
__ 5
__
aureotibialis
haplopelma chrysothrix
ornithoctonus
ornithoctonus aureotibialis
thailand golden fringe tarantula
threat




						My O. aureotibialis has decided on a career change...
					
















Ornithoctonus aureotibialis



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Jun 26, 2019
__ 1
__
aureotibialis
haplopelma chrysothrix
ornithoctonus
ornithoctonus aureotibialis
thai golden fringe
thailand golden fringe tarantula
threat
threat posture




						Fight me.
					
















Megaphobema mesomelas



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Oct 2, 2018
__ 4
__
costa rican redleg tarantula
megaphobema
megaphobema mesomelas
mesomelas
threat




						"Bak off hooman! I iz big skery tranchoola"
					
















0.1 Nhandu chromatus



__ The Grym Reaper
__ May 1, 2019
__ 4
__
brazilian red and white
brazilian red and white tarantula
chromatus
female
nhandu
nhandu chromatus
red and white striped birdeater
threat
white striped birdeater




						Storm telling me to heck off will never not be adorable.
					




Not a typical threat posture but it still counts IMO












0.1 Grammostola pulchra



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Aug 18, 2019
__ 3
__
brazilian black
brazilian black tarantula
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
pulchra




						Silhouette rocking her new suit.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## basin79 (Dec 5, 2019)

Someone on insta started using "defensive posture" rather than "threat posture" and I much prefer it. 

So here are some of mine being defensive.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Glorious Baboon (Dec 5, 2019)

sending hugs your way

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vanisher (Dec 9, 2019)

Adult male Pterinochilus lugardi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Dec 10, 2019)

Vanisher said:


> Adult male Pterinochilus lugardi


That is one angry stick figure.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

